# Stock Dyno Numbers for 6.0?



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Ive searched the threads and couldnt find anything but modded numbers. Has anyone dynoed their stock 6.0? Im new to the GTOs and was wondering actually how much us 6.0 guys are putting on the road stock? I know flywheel i read there estimated at like 400/400 or did i read wrong.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Arround 350ish.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Arround 350ish.


yeah thats what was coming to mind. Im going to look into doing 2 or 3 dyno runs stock before i mod here. 

Thanx.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

*it depends on the Dyno*

If you use like a rolling road/highway you will get higher values than if you use a Rototest. Rototest is when you remove the rear tires and bolt the rear car on the machine. A stock GTO or C6 dynos 320 or maximum 330 on the rear wheels on a rototest

This is the measurment method preferred because of the exact numbers you get from it, however the equipment is more expensive than a rolling road/higway. 

I got kooks LT 7/8 headers, corsa sport, summit racing MAF, K&N CAI, Gforce 1320 axles and stubs, 1000 hp driveshaft and a custom tune and dynoed 365 RWHP. If you want to be happy with your result do not use Rototest, it gives you exactly the numbers you have on the rear wheels and you will never leave the place happy...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

350 is high for bone stock. Most results I've seen range from the mid 320s to low 340s. Mid 320s to low 330s is normal for the auto 4. Low 340s is normal for the manny 6.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My buddy dynoed 356 with just the KNN CAI on his 05 M6. I can't belive that the intake did much, if anything on the stock tune. But every dyno is different also.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

K&Ns website claims 13.5 HP. That's the same intake I got. Who knows? If you tell them what year, make, model vehicle you got, they give you dyno results for the different part numbers they make for that car (if they make one for that particular car). I've seen them as puny as 5 or 6 hp, to as high as 30, depending on car.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

dustyminpin said:


> K&Ns website claims 13.5 HP. That's the same intake I got. Who knows? If you tell them what year, make, model vehicle you got, they give you dyno results for the different part numbers they make for that car (if they make one for that particular car). I've seen them as puny as 5 or 6 hp, to as high as 30, depending on car.


What I love about companies throwing numbers out there... they never state if it's flywheel or wheel hp. I always assume it's flywheel.

I'd guess I'm around 350 area with my minor bolt-ons, but there's no dyno or track around to conveniently check those things.

I'd say even a stock car will benefit from a tune. After tuning mine on the street, I think it runs better & smoother than stock.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanx guys fr all the input. gets me an idea of were im at. plus it doesnt help that our cars ar 3700lbs lol. I only plan on doing long tube headers. (i do exhaust) from the headers back ill do straight pipe 2.5" with 4" tips x in the middle. cold air with trottle body. and possible cams. id possible be at a good 400 with that i was thinking?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

You would be in the ballpark of what you're looking for.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

357 RWHP, 359 TQ - just a LPE CAI.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Dyno's vary, plain and simple. 

I had my first C6 on a dyno. Bone stock got a real low number, I think it may have been 307 or 309. The tuner told me his dyno reads low. After a tune and new plugs the car was in the low 330's. 

I had another opportunity to put it on a mobile dyno at a car show and got mid 350's. 20 hp varience from one dyno to the next. 

I'd say Dusty's numbers sound about right to me, 325 to 345, but then again a dyno that reads high and 350 or 360 are possible. 

The truth is, a dyno is a tuning tool and nothing else. I know from the tune and new plugs I picked up 25 hp. When I took the car to the track it ran a 12.4 versus consistant 12.6-12.7 before the tune. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is dyno numbers don't matter unless you have cars back to back to compare power on the same dyno.


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> Dyno's vary, plain and simple.
> 
> The truth is, a dyno is a tuning tool and nothing else. I know from the tune and new plugs I picked up 25 hp. When I took the car to the track it ran a 12.4 versus consistant 12.6-12.7 before the tune.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is dyno numbers don't matter unless you have cars back to back to compare power on the same dyno.


Add - also it has to be dynoed on the same day, close to the same time.

Different dynos read differently - plus the numbers can be manipulated depending if it is adjusted properly for the weather.

But I agree 100% - the dyno is only a tool - the true numbers come from the mph at the track, adjusted for DA & weight. ET has way to many variables.

There are formulas - to give you a rough estimate based on mph - again even these you have to take with a grain of salt.

To give you an idea - I dyno only 380 hp/357tq - my best is ET 11.999 @ 114.00, 1.695 60ft . DA +264 @ 3,870lbs. 

Now jump the DA to 2,300 feet and she drops to low 111's/high 110's mph and high 12.4's ET's - since the track is so slippery due to the heat my 60fts increase to low/mid 1.8's even with a properly heated up drag radials.

The best thing is to record all of your data this way you can see what different mods net you and see what your friends are doing. But the key is to see what the density altitude is & your race weight.


Heres a good calculator to use to adjust your numbers back to sealevel. http://www.modulardepot.com/?show=density

Remember our cars hate heat!

Steve


----------

